# looking to upgrade my 60 gallon tank appearance



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Its a 60 gallon tank . With 267gph external filter*
Currently it looks like this:*
https://youtu.be/JYZGRConNS8*

Any suggestions?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Says not found.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha, there is an emote!!

:fish-link:


----------



## bloyet03 (Jul 31, 2012)

delete the "*" at the end of the link and it works


----------



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

fishy100 said:


> Its a 60 gallon tank . With 267gph external filter*
> Currently it looks like this:*
> https://youtu.be/JYZGRConNS8*
> 
> Any suggestions?




Very pretty tank but you need it to look more natural. Wood, rocks and caves making some hiding spots most fish like to rest away from the light also background live plants fore-ground plants. It's a Beautiful tank and you can do so much with it.
Take you time and visualize it. You also need a little more filtration at least 300GPH and when they tell your getting 267 that's empty when filled your getting less. throw a Aquaclear 50 on that and you'll be fine. 

This is just my opinion but you have fin nippers in there with angels you also have some schooling fish that need more numbers. Only took a quick look but tiger barbs and angels are not temp compatible.

Use this but remember it's an opinion and always double check. 
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Are those live plants in the back? If so, I would try to split them a little, and spread them out more across the back to look more like a wall. Driftwood would be something good to add, though watch your PH (the tannins can add some acidity). It looks nice, though.


----------

